# Turn mpeg or avi files into DVD's



## computerwiz5 (Jun 25, 2002)

I want to know if there is a way to convert mostly avi files on a cd or dvd cd(empty). So i can watch the downloaded movies on my dvd player.


----------



## theMusicMan (Oct 7, 2001)

Hi

Yep there is a way to do this - I use Roxio Easy CD Creator Platinum which has a feature called videoimpression. This converts your avi or mpg files into VCD format which can be played (although at lower quality) on a DVD player.

Have a look here for the prog for some useful information.

Hope this helps,

John


----------



## Dr_Kostas (Jul 13, 2002)

Search for 'Avi to Mpg' in the web. 
Use Nero to create a VCD to be able to play in your dvd/vcd player


----------

